# Black Sin Rahmen einzeln bestellbar?



## cubation (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Radon Leute,

ich fahre im moment noch einen Radon Teamrahmen älteren Jahrgangs. 

Rundherum hab ich schon alles erneuert und gewichtsoptimiert, irgendwann muss dann mal der Alu Rahmen dran glauben und als Winterrahmen sein Ende finden. 

Wird es vielleicht irgendwann in nächster Zeit, den Black Sin Rahmen auch einzelnd geben oder gibts die Rahmen bei euch nur als Komplettaufbau?


----------



## hobitoch (11. Juli 2011)

Servus,
jab auch schon mal nachgefragt.
Man sagte mir, wenn überhaupt dann im späten Herbst und nur als Rahmenset mit gabel wegen dem Tapered Steuerrohr ( unterschiedliche Durchmesser oben/unten des Steuerrohr´s)
Und vom Preis her würde dann das Rahmenset schon fast in die Richtung vom Black Sin 6.0 gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ztmguru (16. August 2011)

Hi,
hab heute auf der Seite von Bikediscount den Rahmen entdeckt.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wiviel der wiegt?
Auf telefonische Anfrage, konnte mir keiner eine Auskunft geben.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a51909/black-sin-carbon-rahmen.html


----------



## kleinrotwild (16. August 2011)

Da steht was von 1050gr.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-13-08-10--Unsere-Messehighlights-_id_12821_.htm


----------



## hobitoch (16. August 2011)

ich denke, das mit den 1050 Gramm wird so einigermaßen hinkommen bei 18"


----------



## psycho82 (16. August 2011)

Rahmengewicht gem. Test in der MB Ausgabe 12/10 war bei Rahmengröße M (18") 1171g.

Den Test gibt es hier:http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-Gut--in--Mountainbike--12/2010_id_14084_.htm

Dann das PDF anklicken.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## kleinrotwild (17. August 2011)

Der Bike oder Mountainbike kann man normalerweise glauben.
Wenn's extrem wichtig ist, würd ich nach Bonn fahren und den Rahmen an ne Waage hängen.
Hätt ich mit meinem Skeen Carbon auch machen sollen und nicht Radon glauben.


----------

